# ipod classic redemarre seul même en le bloqant par sa touche



## seinomarin76 (5 Août 2009)

ipod classic 80 giga fait la forte tête , fermé celui ci redemarre seul même si la touche de blocage est activée.

quelle manip faire pour le rendre obéissant car même sans le bouger il se met en route et se vide tout seul.

merki pour les réponses


----------



## arthur244 (9 Août 2012)

il se vide de quoi?

de donnés ou de batterie


----------

